# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thiết bị Điện, cơ cũ và mới dùng cho lắp đặt máy

## imechavn

Có một số mặt hàng đưa ra đây để bán và giao lưu với các thành viên, miễn phí vận chuyển cho các bác trong nôi thành Hà Nội.
*1. Cụm cơ khí thanh trượt vitme: Giá - 1200000*
- Vitme fi12, bước 8
- Thanh trượt: bản 15




*2. Cụm khớp xoay: Giá 450000*
 Cái này dùng cho các bác thích chế để làm xoay mũi phay tự động, khớp cho tay robot, vật liệu nhôm, chạy rất êm





*3.Động cư bước nhỏ gọn của vexta và vitme vuông: Giá 600000/bộ*
 Được lắp ghép thành một kết cấu hoàn chỉnh, phù hợp cho việc chế tạo cơ cấu máy CNC nhỏ. Thông số của động cơ bước và vitme:
 - Động cơ bước vexta 2 pha, điện áp 3.1V, dòng điện 2.3A ( mã 
 - Vitme dài 380mm, đường kính 11mm, bước ren 6mm
Một số hình ảnh về kết cấu:




*4. Khâu robot của AIA: Giá 2700000/bộ*
Cái này các bác biết dùng động cơ của nó luôn cũng được, nếu không thay em step vào thì chạy ngon:
- Hành trình 550 ( đã trừ đai ốc)
- Vit me bi
- Thanh tượt bi
Một số hình ảnh về kết cấu:





Còn tiếp tuc.....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Lê Minh Dương: 0984 715003
Tài khoản ngân hàng: 12210000172439 Chi nhánh BIDV Hà Thành - Hà Nội
Chủ tài khoản: Lê Minh Dương

----------

cnc300

----------


## Nam CNC

Tình hình em mở hàng 1 bộ xoay 2 chiều nhé , cái này có nhiều thứ học hỏi quá đê....  một lát nữa em chuyển tiền , lựa cho em cái đẹp đẹp nha , rồi khi nào rãnh rỗi gửi hàng cũng được.


Chính xác 450K có thêm khoản nào không chủ thớt ?

----------

imechavn

----------


## itanium7000

Em vừa gọi cho bác đặt 2 bộ khớp xoay, chiều bác mang cho em nhé. Cái này nhìn cái nhận ra ngay vì mấy hôm trước xem ở đâu đó rồi.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Cái đó bác chịu phí vận chuyển nhé, bác nhận qua Tính Thành hay VNPT?

----------


## trungdt

e đặt một bộ Cụm khớp xoay: Giá 450000 nhé

----------

imechavn

----------


## Nam CNC

qua bưu điện nhé bác , cho em tổng phí gửi 1 lần cho gọn

----------


## huanpt

MÌnh đặt 1 cái khớp xoay ship chung với Nam_cnc. 

@Nam_cnc: Cứ chuyển tiền cho bác chủ như đã trao đổi nhé. Lát khoảng 1h anh ghé nhà Nam.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Các bác đặt hàng cần nhắn địa chỉ qua điện thoại để tôi tiện chuyển hàng!

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái khớp ni có phải hộp số ball reducer không bác

----------


## trungdt

Báo cáo bác là em đã nhận được hàng của bác gửi rồi. Thứ hai em chuyển khoản cho bác nhé 
Thank!

----------


## imechavn

> Cái khớp ni có phải hộp số ball reducer không bác


Tôi cũng chưa tháo bên trong ra do vậy cũng không biết như thế nào bác à.

----------


## imechavn

*5.Nguồn xuyến: Giá 550000/ cái
*điện áp 70V, dòng điện 10A dùng làm nguồn điện cho máy rất tốt:


*6. Driver servo Mitsubishi dòng MR-J3-10B: Giá 1400000/bộ ( Không có động cơ)
*

----------


## anhcos

Cái khớp xoay, phía bên chỉ có nửa bánh răng, vậy liên kết với động cơ như thế nào đây bác, dây đai thì không được, vậy động cơ phải có bắn bánh răng cùng loại mới được.

----------


## anhxco

> Báo cáo bác là em đã nhận được hàng của bác gửi rồi. Thứ hai em chuyển khoản cho bác nhé 
> Thank!


Em cũng đang quan tâm, bác nhận đc hàng cho e cái review với, cái ni độ rơ thế nào ạ? về làm trục xoay cho cnc có ổn không ạ?

----------


## itanium7000

> Cái khớp xoay, phía bên chỉ có nửa bánh răng, vậy liên kết với động cơ như thế nào đây bác, dây đai thì không được, vậy động cơ phải có bắn bánh răng cùng loại mới được.


Phía bên có nửa bánh răng phải tháo bánh răng đi và cho một cái hộp số vào đó, vì phía nửa bánh răng này truyền 1:1 chứ không phải 1:100 như ở phía bên pulley. Tức là nếu ứng dụng cho CNC thì trục A cần phải thêm 1 hộp số bằng cách bỏ bánh răng đi và thêm vào 1 hộp số giảm tốc, còn phía trục C có lẽ không cần vì đã có hộp số 1:100 bên trong.

----------

anhcos

----------


## unitec

khi nào rảnh chuyển cho anh bộ xoay nhé

----------


## unitec

> Phía bên có nửa bánh răng phải tháo bánh răng đi và cho một cái hộp số vào đó, vì phía nửa bánh răng này truyền 1:1 chứ không phải 1:100 như ở phía bên pulley. Tức là nếu ứng dụng cho CNC thì trục A cần phải thêm 1 hộp số bằng cách bỏ bánh răng đi và thêm vào 1 hộp số giảm tốc, còn phía trục C có lẽ không cần vì đã có hộp số 1:100 bên trong.


hay quá, cai này thì cũng đơn giản, nếu làm cơ cấu thay dao có được không

----------

imechavn

----------


## anhxco

> Phía bên có nửa bánh răng phải tháo bánh răng đi và cho một cái hộp số vào đó, vì phía nửa bánh răng này truyền 1:1 chứ không phải 1:100 như ở phía bên pulley. Tức là nếu ứng dụng cho CNC thì trục A cần phải thêm 1 hộp số bằng cách bỏ bánh răng đi và thêm vào 1 hộp số giảm tốc, còn phía trục C có lẽ không cần vì đã có hộp số 1:100 bên trong.


bộ này độ về độ rơ có đủ yêu cầu để làm trục a không bác!?

----------


## itanium7000

> bộ này độ về độ rơ có đủ yêu cầu để làm trục a không bác!?


Có độ rơ một tí tẹo ở phần pulley. Nói chung không đáng kể cho các vấn đề không cần chính xác cao. Nếu cần chính xác có lẽ vẫn được vì hình như match3 có phần bù độ rơ. Còn nếu không dùng match3 thì phải làm cái mạch bù độ rơ trước driver cho trục C. Đó là nếu làm trục A và C.

Ngoài ra chắc cũng nhiều thứ để làm  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco

----------


## Bias

Mới gọi cho bác đặt 2 bộ xoay không còn miếng nhôm . Bác xác nhận là trưa em chuyển tiền ạ .

----------


## anhxco

Thấy các bác mua dữ quá, em cũng máu làm 1 bộ, ở ĐN có bác nào mua để ship luôn 1 lần ta!?

----------


## itanium7000

Trong quá trình thiết kế cái C-frame em thấy cái khớp này dùng làm thêm phần quay tay cho trục Z, mục đích là đổi hướng truyền động từ phương ngang sang phương thẳng đứng cho vitme trục Z để thuận tiện quay tay. Sử dụng cái phần bên pulley của nó nối vào tay quay, còn cái mặt bích bên trên gắn vào vitme Z.

----------


## anhxco

Em đặt 1 bộ khớp xoay nha bác chủ thớt!

----------


## trungdt

theo e nghĩ nếu làm trục A là được vì độ rơ không đáng kể

----------


## Nam CNC

để hàng tới tay em test rồi báo các bác , em nghĩ nó là bánh răng trục Vis ạ , nhưng nó có bộ phận chỉnh rơ không , nếu có thì ai mua được là vô tình lụm bí kíp nhé hehehe .

----------


## anhxco

> để hàng tới tay em test rồi báo các bác , em nghĩ nó là bánh răng trục Vis ạ , nhưng nó có bộ phận chỉnh rơ không , nếu có thì ai mua được là vô tình lụm bí kíp nhé hehehe .


 :Big Grin: , bí kíp mà lụm đc 1 bộ không ăn thua à, không chừng bác chủ biết tăng giá thì chít. 
K biết inbox bác Nam có đầy không mà e nhắn k thấy hồi âm bác!?

----------


## itanium7000

> để hàng tới tay em test rồi báo các bác , em nghĩ nó là bánh răng trục Vis ạ , nhưng nó có bộ phận chỉnh rơ không , nếu có thì ai mua được là vô tình lụm bí kíp nhé hehehe .


Hehe, nó không phải bánh trăng trục vit mà là bevel gear bác Nam ạ. Còn cơ cấu hộp số giảm tốc em chưa tháo xem nó là hành tinh hay là ball reducer.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hehe, nó không phải bánh trăng trục vit mà là bevel gear bác Nam ạ. Còn cơ cấu hộp số giảm tốc em chưa tháo xem nó là hành tinh hay là ball reducer.


Theo em phán đoán do nó chuyển hướng chuyển động, tỷ số truyền cúng không lớn, nhiều khả năng em nó là bánh răng côn (nón) nghiêng

----------

itanium7000

----------


## trungdt

e mới tháo được như thế này :

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Cái này hình như là bevel gear  rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái này hình như là bevel gear  rồi.


Y như mình phán đoán - bộ bánh răng côn nghiêng

----------


## itanium7000

> Y như mình phán đoán - bộ bánh răng côn nghiêng


Vâng, nó là bevel gear hay còn gọi bánh răng côn :d

Chưa biết cái hộp số giảm tốc cấu tốc của nó ra sao.

----------


## imechavn

Đi từ sáng giờ mới online được:
- Các bác đánh giá sơ bộ sau khi mổ ra thế nào, tôi không hiểu rõ về độ chính xác của từng loại bộ truyền.
- Báo cáo với các bác là đã hết hàng, sau này có tôi sẽ upload tiếp.
- Các bác nhận được hàng nếu thấy ổn thì chuyển tiền giúp.

----------


## trungdt

chiều nay e đã chuyển tiền cho bác rồi.bác kiểm tra tiền đã vào tài khoản chưa ạ?

----------

imechavn

----------


## Nam CNC

em đã chuyển luôn rồi nha bác Dương.

----------


## anhxco

hụt mất tiêu rồi, tiếc quá.

----------


## itanium7000

17 bộ mà ra đi nhanh thật. May hốt 2 bộ lúc bác mới đăng  :Big Grin: 
Mà em cũng chuyển tiền rồi bác nhé, chuyển tận tay và còn ngồi uống trà đá với bác đó. Cảm ơn bác đã nhiệt tình mang hàng qua chỗ em.

----------


## imechavn

Quy định bác nào mua hàng mà yêu cầu giao tận tay thì phải mời cốc trà  và giao lưu ít nhất 30 phút.

----------

garynguyen, itanium7000

----------


## imechavn

> *5.Nguồn xuyến: Giá 550000/ cái
> *điện áp 70V, dòng điện 10A dùng làm nguồn điện cho máy rất tốt:
> 
> 
> *6. Driver servo Mitsubishi dòng MR-J3-10B: Giá 1400000/bộ ( Không có động cơ)
> *


Sao không thấy hiện được ảnh bác admin ơi? bộ servo các bác có thể cho cái giá mà các bác có thể mua để nghiên cứu thêm.

----------


## garynguyen

Sáng rét quá, qua bác Dương nhận được hai bộ, bác ấy bảo làm ly trà nóng, nhưng xin phép bác ấy lần sau. Mang về tháo ra trong cũng ngon như của bác ở trên. Em thấy một bánh răng nghiêng đồng trục với trục xoay có hai con vít chí vuông góc, tháo lỏng hai con vít đó, đẩy lên cao chút không biết hết rơ không các bác?

----------


## huyquynhbk

ảnh vẫn hiện mà bác Dương ơi! hẹn bác cái nguồn xuyến từ tháng trước mà e chưa qua được.vẫn giữa giá lần trước bác báo e nhé! thanks bác nhiều ah!

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Tôi thấy được món đồ này thấy hay mắt nhưng chưa biết có dùng được vào đâu, các bác xem có dùng được không!

----------

huyquynhbk, itanium7000, lkcnc

----------


## itanium7000

> Tôi thấy được món đồ này thấy hay mắt nhưng chưa biết có dùng được vào đâu, các bác xem có dùng được không!


PM cho em đi bác Dương.

----------


## anhxco

> PM cho em đi bác Dương.


Bộ này  cơ cấu đấy là gì thế bavs?

----------


## anhxco

Có bác nào có lòng để lại cho e 1 bộ khớp xoay về ngâm cứu k ạ?

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> Bộ này  cơ cấu đấy là gì thế bavs?


Chưa biết là gì, bác Dương bảo tối quay video cho anh em xem chứ giờ bác ấy đang đi công việc.
Xem ảnh thì thấy hình hài của máy tiện mini (theo tư duy chế thôi chứ nó không phải máy tiện).

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Chưa biết là gì, bác Dương bảo tối quay video cho anh em xem chứ giờ bác ấy đang đi công việc.
> Xem ảnh thì thấy hình hài của máy tiện mini (theo tư duy chế thôi chứ nó không phải máy tiện).


Chà, e thấy cơ cấu hay hay, nếu là máy tiện thì e cũng gạch phát ạ.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## thuhanoi

Đem về chế máy mài dao được đấy nhỉ, mà kích thước dài ngang rông bao nhiêu vây bac

----------


## trungdt

cơ cấu xoay đó dài là 165mm rộng là 68mm bác ah

----------


## thuhanoi

> cơ cấu xoay đó dài là 165mm rộng là 68mm bác ah


Cơ cấu trượt quay tay như máy quay phim kia bác à

----------


## liemgc

nhìn cái biến thế xuyến giống ráp cho ampli quá :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

Tôi thấy con biến thế xuyến đó chạy cho máy khá ổn định cho máy CNC cắt khắc.

----------


## imechavn

Video cơ cấu sáng nay đưa ra, các bác xem sao:


Tổng chiều dài của hệ: 800
Rộng: 120
Đường kính trục trượt: 20
Động cơ quay 3 pha 220v, tốc độ 2560v/ph
Tỷ lệ bộ truyền khoảng 10:1

----------


## anhxco

> Video cơ cấu sáng nay đưa ra, các bác xem sao:
> 
> 
> Tổng chiều dài của hệ: 800
> Rộng: 120
> Đường kính trục trượt: 20
> Động cơ quay 3 pha 220v, tốc độ 2560v/ph
> Tỷ lệ bộ truyền khoảng 10:1


CHo em xin giá tham khảo nhé bác!

----------


## imechavn

Thêm cụm trượt hành trình 200 cho các bác lựa chọn:








Bệ nhôm dưới kích thước: 250x490x20
Phần tịnh tiến ở trên: 200x200x10

----------


## itanium7000

Có lẽ phải hốt về làm cái máy khoan nòng súng tiểu liên mới được.

----------


## anhxco

> Thêm cụm trượt hành trình 200 cho các bác lựa chọn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bộ này dùng khí nén à bác, inbox cho e tham khảo luôn  :Smile: 
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

IB em cái giá nào

----------


## imechavn

> IB em cái giá nào


Bác hỏi giá của bộ nào vậy?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác hỏi giá của bộ nào vậy?


Bác cho em bộ trượt nhôm nếu được cả bộ có video đó để xem thử có hợp món nào không

----------


## imechavn

Chuyên cung cấp các loại hộp giảm tốc vuông, trục vit với các tỷ số truyền khác nhau: 1/20, 1/30, 1/40, 1/50, 1/60. Các hộp số được sản xuất tại Nhật Bản, với độ chính xác cao. Vỏ nhôm, trục đầu vào 12 hoặc 14, loại 1 đầu ra hoặc 2 đầu ra:


Giá : 500000/bộ ( Không hạn chế số lượng)

----------


## imechavn

Cụm tịnh tiến khí nén của SMC hành trình 600, bản rộng 55: Giá 600000/ bộ

----------


## anhxco

> Cụm tịnh tiến khí nén của SMC hành trình 600, bản rộng 55: Giá 600000/ bộ


Tìm đc tài liệu cho các bác cần:
http://www.smcpneumatics.com/pdfs/MY1.pdf
COn này chịu tải kém quá, thấy cũng ham nhưng chưa biết dùng làm gì. Có giá tốt cho việc ngâm cứu không bác chủ?

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Con này mà bỏ chức năng khí nén đi, làm thanh trượt dẫn hướng cho máy nhỏ cũng được. Bác nào làm sản phẩm cần liên quan tới khí nén tịnh tiến hành trình dài, tải nhỏ thì dùng hợp lý. Giá có ở trên rồi mà bác.

----------


## itanium7000

Nhìn qua tưởng mấy bộ mang cá suýt phi thẳng sang chỗ bác Dương luôn. Dùng cho máy nhỏ thì đẹp.

----------


## imechavn

> Nhìn qua tưởng mấy bộ mang cá suýt phi thẳng sang chỗ bác Dương luôn. Dùng cho máy nhỏ thì đẹp.


Bác cần mang cá loại này không? Siêu tải, bản 30 dài 1500:








Có chỗ để chỉnh độ khít!

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> Bác cần mang cá loại này không? Siêu tải, bản 30 dài 1500:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Có chỗ để chỉnh độ khít!


Nhìn bẩn vậy có rỉ set gì không anh? PM cho em giá của cả bộ nhé.

----------


## imechavn

Bộ này vệ sinh lại là đẹp ngay thôi mà, còn 2 bộ nữa đẹp hơn.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## imechavn

> Thêm cụm trượt hành trình 200 cho các bác lựa chọn:
> Đính kèm 4558
> 
> Đính kèm 4559
> 
> Đính kèm 4560
> 
> Đính kèm 4561
> 
> ...


Up cái video để các bác có thể thấy cụ thể:

----------


## itanium7000

Ông nào hốt hết mấy bộ mang cá "của em" mà không thương tình để lại cho thanh nào. Ác thật  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## imechavn

Ông anh *Tuấn* đã hốt hết đó, bác ấy toàn dùng hàng khủng thôi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

À ra thế. Bác imechavn nhớ kiếm mang cá giùm em. Mà em cũng tên Tuấn  :Cool: 
Bác Tuấn nhớ nhé, lần sau sẽ là của em.

----------


## Tuấn

> À ra thế. Bác imechavn nhớ kiếm mang cá giùm em. Mà em cũng tên Tuấn 
> Bác Tuấn nhớ nhé, lần sau sẽ là của em.


Bác cần hành trình bao nhiêu ạ ?

----------


## itanium7000

> Bác cần hành trình bao nhiêu ạ ?


Em cần các hành trình:
200-250 và 350-500

----------


## Tuấn

> Em cần các hành trình:
> 200-250 và 350-500


Hì, em còn dư có 1 đoạn, block thì còn dư nhưng thanh trượt chắc không đủ rồi, thôi đành nhờ bác Dương tìm tiếp vậy.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## imechavn

Bộ điều khiển lực căng dùng trong các hệ thống công nghiệp in ấn, bao bì:LD - 30FTA

----------


## imechavn

Bộ điều khiển động cơ bước 5 pha: CSD5814N

----------


## anhxco

> Bộ điều khiển động cơ bước 5 pha: CSD5814N


cho e xin gia may con 5 phase này nhé bác

----------


## anhcos

Chừng nào bác Imecha mới có tiếp bộ xoay 2 trục vậy bác?

----------


## itanium7000

Hi, bác nào có cặp rail hành trình 150mm trở lại đổi bộ xoay 2 trục với mình đê.

----------


## imechavn

Hàng trục xoay đó tôi cũng không biết bao giờ có được, các bác lập nhóm cùng nghiên cứu đi :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Cái trục xoay đó chế thì không rẻ hơn mua bác ơi.

----------


## lkcnc

> Cái trục xoay đó chế thì không rẻ hơn mua bác ơi.


Thế có muốn mua lại không ông bạn ơi

----------


## lkcnc

> Hi, bác nào có cặp rail hành trình 150mm trở lại đổi bộ xoay 2 trục với mình đê.


Chạy qua nhà mình đang có vài bộ ray đó ông bạn ah 
Chay qua đổi cũng được mà bán cũng ok

----------


## imechavn

Hàng độc cho các bác thích đo lường:

----------


## itanium7000

PM em giá của nó xem anh.

----------


## imechavn

Cái gì cũng thích  vậy e? mới đang nghiên cứu mà máu vậy!

----------

itanium7000

----------


## imechavn

Bác nào thích chế dùng khí nén để gắp phôi cho cnc gia công tự động thì dùng mấy em này, toàn của SMC chuẩn:

----------

zms20052000

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Hàng độc cho các bác thích đo lường:


cái này hình như là máy đó 3D hả bác Dương ơi?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

Đúng là như vậy, tuy nhiên phần điện thì không còn, chỉ còn xác cơ khí thôi.

----------


## sunan2105

bác pm em giá của em dò tọa độ nhé
mà hình như nó trượt bằng đệm khí chứ không phải bằng block trượt bác nhỉ

----------


## imechavn

Đúng là trượt bằng đệm khí bác à, tôi báo giá cho bác qua thư nhé!

----------


## imechavn

> Bác nào thích chế dùng khí nén để gắp phôi cho cnc gia công tự động thì dùng mấy em này, toàn của SMC chuẩn:


Bộ khí nén giá 300000/ bộ, có 7 bộ tất cả, bác nào ôm hết giá 2000000.
Bộ van điều khiển giá 1000000 cho cụm đó luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

tình hình em mới khám phá cái bộ xoay 2 trục , mở ra thấy trục C dùng mặt bích con lăn THK và hộp quay rất nhẹ , chưa có cơ hội tháo banh ra nhưng theo kinh nghiệm thì hơn 90% hộp số ấy là harmonic 1:50 không độ rơ dùng mặt bích con lăn, kết cấu chơi nhôm nguyên khối gia công , độ chính xác là tuyệt vời. ,,,, hehehehe cảm ơn chủ thớt nhé . Xin chúc mừng bác nào đã mua nha , quá hời. Thêm 1 cái điều nho nhỏ nữa , em vô tình chuyển nhượng cho anhcos trước khi khám phá ra món này huhuhuhuhu ........... Anhcos trả lại cho em.

----------


## thangnm

em đặt hàng bác Dương 1 bộ khí nén,nhân tiện cho em hỏi giá cái xác máy dò tâm nhé.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

7 bộ trên đã có bác đặt hàng, bác *thangnm* đặt 1 bộ cũng có cho bác luôn.

----------


## imechavn

> tình hình em mới khám phá cái bộ xoay 2 trục , mở ra thấy trục C dùng mặt bích con lăn THK và hộp quay rất nhẹ , chưa có cơ hội tháo banh ra nhưng theo kinh nghiệm thì hơn 90% hộp số ấy là harmonic 1:50 không độ rơ dùng mặt bích con lăn, kết cấu chơi nhôm nguyên khối gia công , độ chính xác là tuyệt vời. ,,,, hehehehe cảm ơn chủ thớt nhé . Xin chúc mừng bác nào đã mua nha , quá hời. Thêm 1 cái điều nho nhỏ nữa , em vô tình chuyển nhượng cho anhcos trước khi khám phá ra món này huhuhuhuhu ........... Anhcos trả lại cho em.


Bác tháo rồi sao không chụp ảnh để anh em cùng xem, anh em khác mua rồi sẽ yên tâm hơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

tháo cái anh Huân ra mà , mà tháo banh ra lỡ hư rồi sao mà đền hehehe. Nhưng em chắc chắn 90% là bộ đó hàng đỉnh , harmonic chẳng chơi đâu , bác Dương còn ghim lại 1 bộ cho mình không ? nếu không thì uổng lắm bác ơi , tiền lời đống đó chưa chắc mua lại được 1 em , mấy bác nào mua là dấu nhẹm luôn cho mà xem.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Anh em lấy nhanh quá, tôi đánh giá thấp cái bộ đó, trước đây để tận dưới cùng của giá đồ, giờ để mỗi chỗ một cái khoảng 5,6 bộ gì đó không biết có đòi lại được không đây!

----------


## anhxco

Lấy về bán cho e bộ bác.
Bác Nam tung hoả mù quá à nha. khổ thân ae.

----------


## Nam CNC

em tung hoả mùa làm gì , mở ra thấy sao nói vậy , em thì có chuyên môn rã máy mà hehehe. Nói chung em rã rất nhiều món rồi , nói thiệt buổi chiều rã ra thấy cái bạc con lăn THK , made in japan là biết lấy lại vốn hết rồi, mà đi chung với cái bạc con lăn thì thường là harmonic với cơ cấu xoay mặt như thế này, hèn gì em cảm thấy hộp số xoay này cực êm mà chẳng thấy độ rơ đâu cả.

----------


## anhxco

hihi, e cũng nghi nghi mặc dù không biết gì, nhưng mà chậm chân ...

----------


## anhcos

> Thế có muốn mua lại không ông bạn ơi


Tks bác, mình mới được bác Nam nhượng lại rồi.

----------


## anhcos

> tình hình em mới khám phá cái bộ xoay 2 trục , mở ra thấy trục C dùng mặt bích con lăn THK và hộp quay rất nhẹ , chưa có cơ hội tháo banh ra nhưng theo kinh nghiệm thì hơn 90% hộp số ấy là harmonic 1:50 không độ rơ dùng mặt bích con lăn, kết cấu chơi nhôm nguyên khối gia công , độ chính xác là tuyệt vời. ,,,, hehehehe cảm ơn chủ thớt nhé . Xin chúc mừng bác nào đã mua nha , quá hời. Thêm 1 cái điều nho nhỏ nữa , em vô tình chuyển nhượng cho anhcos trước khi khám phá ra món này huhuhuhuhu ........... Anhcos trả lại cho em.


Ngộ ko có trả đâu, có món dzui chơi với em này rồi, khà khà.

----------


## imechavn

bộ này tôi vẫn còn, tôi gửi thư cho bác *mpvmanh* nhưng không được

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> bộ này tôi vẫn còn, tôi gửi thư cho bác *mpvmanh* nhưng không được


Hộp thư của em đầy quá. 
Bác pm giá củ cả 3 bộ.
Và thêm ít thông số của stepper motor
Thanks bác.

----------


## imechavn

giá tôi đã để ở trên, mã cùng một số thông số của step bác xem ảnh có mà bác.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> giá tôi đã để ở trên, mã cùng một số thông số của step bác xem ảnh có mà bác.


Yes, motor có phải size 57 ko bác? Em tìm trên Google không thấy. Và visme có độ rơ nhiều không ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

không phài size 57 rồi , chỉ là nema 17 ( 42 thì phải ) loại này visme răng vuông , có cơ cấu khử rơ , cây visme được gia công chuẩn và mài luôn đó , nếu so giá mới thì cũng gần bằng visme bi. Mà tại sao không dùng visme bi mà lại dùng em nó thì không biết , chắc với kết cấu răng vuông khả năng tự hãm tốt hơn , với lại kết cấu này không dùng cho tốc độ cao và tải nặng ( nếu ren thưa thì chạy cũng nhanh lắm à )

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> không phài size 57 rồi , chỉ là nema 17 ( 42 thì phải ) loại này visme răng vuông , có cơ cấu khử rơ , cây visme được gia công chuẩn và mài luôn đó , nếu so giá mới thì cũng gần bằng visme bi. Mà tại sao không dùng visme bi mà lại dùng em nó thì không biết , chắc với kết cấu răng vuông khả năng tự hãm tốt hơn , với lại kết cấu này không dùng cho tốc độ cao và tải nặng ( nếu ren thưa thì chạy cũng nhanh lắm à )


Visme bi có loại nào nhỏ hơn 10mm ko anh Nam?

----------


## anhcos

Vit me bi 6 với 8mm đầy ngoài Vĩnh viễn, giá khá chát từ 300~600k 1 cây.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## imechavn

Các bác để ý kỹ bộ của mình chỉ có những thứ sau: step, gối, vitme, khớp nối

----------


## huanpt

> tình hình em mới khám phá cái bộ xoay 2 trục , mở ra thấy trục C dùng mặt bích con lăn THK và hộp quay rất nhẹ , chưa có cơ hội tháo banh ra nhưng theo kinh nghiệm thì hơn 90% hộp số ấy là harmonic 1:50 không độ rơ dùng mặt bích con lăn, kết cấu chơi nhôm nguyên khối gia công , độ chính xác là tuyệt vời. ,,,, hehehehe cảm ơn chủ thớt nhé . Xin chúc mừng bác nào đã mua nha , quá hời. Thêm 1 cái điều nho nhỏ nữa , em vô tình chuyển nhượng cho anhcos trước khi khám phá ra món này huhuhuhuhu ........... Anhcos trả lại cho em.


Sao bảo im lặng không công bố để thu lại mà?  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Thứ 7 mới giải phẫu với Nam. Nói chung rất OK so với giá.

----------


## imechavn

Rất vui vì các bác đã đánh giá tốt hàng của tôi, sắp có lô hàng mới về, mong các bác  ủng hộ tiếp.

----------


## imechavn

Tay dùng lắp cho các cơ cấu gắp nhả các vật nhỏ, dùng điều khiển bằng khí nén.

----------


## imechavn

Cụm cơ khí vitme bi và thanh trượt dẫn hướng loại nhỏ, phù hợp cho lắp đặt độc cơ máy khoan mạch in hoặc máy cần kết cấu nhẹ. Hệ thống chắc chắn, đạt độ chính xác cao. Hai chi tiết lắp spindle chuyển động ngược chiều nhau khi vitme bi chuyển động.

----------


## anhxco

> Cụm cơ khí vitme bi và thanh trượt dẫn hướng loại nhỏ, phù hợp cho lắp đặt độc cơ máy khoan mạch in hoặc máy cần kết cấu nhẹ. Hệ thống chắc chắn, đạt độ chính xác cao. Hai chi tiết lắp spindle chuyển động ngược chiều nhau khi vitme bi chuyển động.


Video không xem đc bác ạ.
E nghĩ nếu đc bác cho xin giá tham khảo luôn, chứ hàng nhiều mỗi lần nhắn hỏi giá cũng ngại qúa.

----------

mpvmanh, thuhanoi

----------


## imechavn

Video xem được bình thường mà bác, không vấn đề gì đâu.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Video không xem đc bác ạ.
> E nghĩ nếu đc bác cho xin giá tham khảo luôn, chứ hàng nhiều mỗi lần nhắn hỏi giá cũng ngại qúa.


Video đã set private nên không xem được (nếu vậy bác chủ cho pass youtube để xem nhé  :Big Grin: )
Đưa giá , STK luôn lên được thì bụm, không hợp thì lờ đi như vậy có hơn không nào.

----------


## imechavn

đã kiểm tra lại video và edit lại, bác nào cần thì tôi báo giá qua tin nhắn riêng, có trường hợp các bác mua trên này rồi mà lại muốn bán đi tiếp do không dùng nữa thì khó.

----------


## thuhanoi

Thế thì em đang ký dài hạn với bác nhé, có chi hay hay báo cho em giá nhé bác, thank bác

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> Yes, motor có phải size 57 ko bác? Em tìm trên Google không thấy. Và visme có độ rơ nhiều không ạ


con này của tôi là: vexta stepping motor , 2 phase, dc 31.v, 2.3a, size 42, vitme thì chuẩn rồi.

----------


## imechavn

*Khung lắp động cơ bước vexta size 57 loại 1* 

Bộ khung lắp động cơ bước chuẩn của hãng VEXTA mã PAL2P-5




*Khung lắp động cơ bước size 57 loại 2* 
Khung lắp động cơ bước size57, làm từ nhôm chất lượng cao, gia công cơ khí đảm bảo chính xác và tiện dụng cho lắp đặt.
Hình ảnh về sản phẩm:

----------


## puskinu

Bác ib e giá 2 loại khung kia vs nhé...

----------

imechavn

----------


## vndic

Bác cho mình giá với nhé

----------


## anhxco

> *Khung lắp động cơ bước vexta size 57 loại 1* 
> 
> Bộ khung lắp động cơ bước chuẩn của hãng VEXTA mã PAL2P-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khung lắp động cơ bước size 57 loại 2* 
> Khung lắp động cơ bước size57, làm từ nhôm chất lượng cao, gia công cơ khí đảm bảo chính xác và tiện dụng cho lắp đặt.
> Hình ảnh về sản phẩm:


em xin đăng kí inbox dài hạn luôn bác nhe!

tHANKS

----------


## imechavn

*Khung lắp động cơ bước size 57 ezi* 
 Khung lắp động cơ bước hoặc servo chuẩn, dễ dàng lắp đặt.

----------


## imechavn

*Động cơ spindle 800w cũ, làm mát bằng gió:*







Con này theo khách đánh giá là độ "chụm" cao.







Ưu tiên mua tại trung tâm.

----------


## imechavn

Con này hỏng quạt làm mát, các bác tự chế thêm.

----------


## trungdt

Bác Dương cho e cái giá của mấy con spindle đó vào inbox nhé

----------


## ít nói

> Con này hỏng quạt làm mát, các bác tự chế thêm.


cụ cho xin giá mấy chú gió nhé . tình trạng sao lun .

----------


## imechavn

Tình hình là sau khi đã test phần đầu đo thấy ổn, nay tôi giao bán em máy đo này:









Giá cho cả hệ thống là 8500000 vnđ.
Bác nào có cần thông tin thì có thể hỏi thêm.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác cho em xin thông số chiều dài từ cái đầu dò len đến hét cái chuôi kẹp vào spindle , và chièu dài của cái chuôi với ạ

----------


## imechavn

> Bác cho em xin thông số chiều dài từ cái đầu dò len đến hét cái chuôi kẹp vào spindle , và chièu dài của cái chuôi với ạ


Cái đó đường kính 9.5mm, dài 44mm bác nhé.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác cho em xin thông số như thế này

----------


## imechavn

Thông số bác yêu cầu:
- A = 110mm
- B = 154mm

----------


## imechavn

Vậy là em nó đã có chủ là một bác yêu khoa học, " không ngừng đam mê - không ngừng sáng tạo "

----------


## imechavn

Tiếp tục bán mấy em step 5 pha của autonics có hộp số kèm theo:

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> Tiếp tục bán mấy em step 5 pha của autonics có hộp số kèm theo:


xin cho thông số bác ơi và giá nhé

----------


## hojcvex

> Vậy là em nó đã có chủ là một bác yêu khoa học, " không ngừng đam mê - không ngừng sáng tạo "



Cái đầu dò đó có tác dụng thế nào vậy bác

----------


## imechavn

- Vài em có mã: A35K-M566-G5
Thông số: http://products.autonicsonline.com/i...a35k-m566-g5-2
Giá : 500000/ con
- Vài em thông số: A50K - M566 - G10
Thông số: http://products.autonicsonline.com/i...50k-m566-g10-2
Giá: 550000/con

Thời sinh viên tìm mỏi cổ đồ cũ này không có để là đồ án, giờ có một đống này bán đi, ưu tiên giảm giá cho sinh viên nghiên cứu luôn.

----------


## imechavn

Combo hai trục XY, xoay dạng panme, hành trình 15mm, trượt dạng bi đũa:







Combo hai trục XY, xoay dạng thường, hành trình 15mm, trượt dạng mang cá:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cuối tuần mềnh về mềnh qua nhà bác Imechavn bia bọt tí nhẩy  :Smile:  thấy có thứ mềnh thích òi

----------


## imechavn

Rất hạnh hạnh được phục vụ bác, bác về sớm không thì số lượng có hạn đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

CHo giá 2 bộ XY đi bác

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> CHo giá 2 bộ XY đi bác


Đã báo giá vào hòm thư của bác rồi.

----------


## imechavn

Cụm thanh răng bánh răng, trượt dẫn hướng THK RSR 20, kèm theo động cơ và driver nếu có nhu cầu.

----------


## imechavn

Thêm thông tin nữa là cụm trượt trên có hành trình dài 2100mm.

----------


## imechavn

Thêm cái video chạy thử cơ cấu:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, đã nhận (hôm trước mà quên) được bộ XY mini của bác, đẹp như mong đợi. Cám ơn bác

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

*Cụm cơ khí trượt + vitme bi của THK:*
- Trượt mang cá, bản rộng 42.
- Vitme bi fi10, bước 4, hành trình 380, bề rộng trượt 72.
- Động cơ bước size 42, 2.3A dẫn động qua đai răng.








*Cụm trượt vitme bi dùng lắp ráp máy CNC:*
- Hành trình 500, đã trừ kích thước phần trượt 80
- Thanh trượt bi, bản rộng
- Đường kính vitme 15, bước 10

----------


## imechavn

Thanh trượt dẹt, bản rộng, dễ dàng lắp đặt thay thế cho kết cấu 2 thanh trượt đặt gần nhau:

- THK RSR 15 WV: dài 1170, bản rộng 42, một con trượt

   Tài liệu : http://www.mediafire.com/view/tlhxbo...5WV_Series.pdf
   Giá: 1800000/ bộ
- THK HRW 27 CA: dài 820, bản rộng 42, một con trượt

   Tài liệu: http://www.mediafire.com/view/fup69q...s_HRW_27CA.pdf
   Giá: 1500000/ bộ

----------


## imechavn

*1. Cụm cơ khí thanh trượt vitme: Giá - 1200000*
- Vitme fi12, bước 8
- Thanh trượt: bản 15


Thêm video chạy test combo này cho sinh động:




-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Lê Minh Dương: 0984 715003
Tài khoản ngân hàng: 12210000172439 Chi nhánh BIDV Hà Thành - Hà Nội
Chủ tài khoản: Lê Minh Dương[/QUOTE]

----------


## imechavn

Combo XY, hành trình 300x120:

----------


## anhxco

Cho e xin giá  từng bộ nhé, thanks

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> Cho e xin giá  từng bộ nhé, thanks


Tôi đã inbox cho bác rồi, cảm ơn bác.

----------


## imechavn

Cụm cơ khí XY hành trình 40x180, mặt bàn 180x180: Giá bán 4500000/ bộ
hình ảnh cụ thể:






Cảm ơn.

----------


## imechavn

Thanh trượt con lăn: Giá 350000/ bộ
- bản rộng 30
- Chiều dài 420
- Chiều dai con trượt 140

----------


## anhcos

> Thanh trượt con lăn: Giá 350000/ bộ
> - bản rộng 30
> - Chiều dài 420
> - Chiều dai con trượt 140


Bộ này có nặng lắm không bác, nếu muốn dài ra thêm thì có thay thanh nhôm khác vào được không ?.

----------


## imechavn

Cái này là nhôm định hình chuẩn của nó bác à, hiện tôi không có loại dài hơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

nó còn có kết cấu gắn cây ti tròn nữa , không dễ DIY đâu anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> nó còn có kết cấu gắn cây ti tròn nữa , không dễ DIY đâu anhcos


Cây ti tròn nằm chỗ nào không thấy Nam ơi, với lại nó hơi ngắn chứ không là hốt luôn rồi. Làm thì không ngon được như thế đâu.

----------


## imechavn

Em nó tương tự cái này này bác:

----------

anhcos

----------


## skydn

Xin cho hỏi ai biết chỗ nào bán card MK1 không cho mình xin số điện thoại luôn . Thanks !

----------


## imechavn

Còn 02 bộ như này nữa, bác nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ nhé, giá không đổi!

----------


## thuhanoi

Rồi, đăng ký 1 bộ nhé, bác gửi lại mình stk vcb đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

Các bác nhắn tin vào điện thoại cần kèm theo user để đỡ trùng lặp!
Cảm ơn.

----------


## anhcos

> Rồi, đăng ký 1 bộ nhé, bác gửi lại mình stk vcb đi


Lại làm máy mài dao hả thuhanoi?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## katerman

:Smile:  làm đèn pha sân khấu hay nè.

----------


## imechavn

Hàng đã được đặt hết, số lượng có hạn mong các bác thông cảm!

----------


## imechavn

Step hàng hiếm gặp cool muscle : CM1 - C - 17L30C
Tham khảo: http://www.myostat.ca/CoolMuscle#

----------


## imechavn

Sanyo deki đã qua sử dụng:

----------


## imechavn

> Còn 02 bộ như này nữa, bác nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ nhé, giá không đổi!


Bác nào còn bộ này mà không dùng để lại cho tôi nhé, tôi có ông anh đang cần.
Cảm ơn.

----------

